# Knit Dish Cloths - What kind of yarn do you use?



## ParisApril (Apr 2, 2006)

Why do you like to kind you use?


----------



## brooks97 (Apr 24, 2008)

I love knitting dish cloths because I don't have to pay much attention to my hands!









I love the Sugar 'n Creme cotton yarn. I usually get 2-3 dishclothes out of a skein.


----------



## Biscuits & Gravy (Jul 17, 2008)

I'm not the knitter, but my mom uses the Sugar and Creme cotton yarn as well. I love the dish cloths she makes me.


----------



## imbarefoot (Feb 4, 2007)

I'm not sure I'd use wool...I'm a new knitter, but wouldn't wool wick moisture? I would want it to soak up whatever I'm wiping...so I would go with cotton personally. But then again, I'm still just knitting scarves!


----------



## marybethorama (Jun 9, 2005)

for regular cloths I use cotton, but I love acrylic for scrubbers (I make them a a bit smaller)


----------



## texaspeach (Jun 19, 2005)

peaches n cream or sugar n cream (cotton yarns)

if you use wool, it will felt when y ou wash and dry it. that's great for hot pads/pot holders, not so good for dish rags.


----------



## Jyotsna (Sep 24, 2004)

I've got some beautiful hand dyed cotton that I am using to make wash clothes and kitchen towels.

Does anyone have a pattern? I'd love to see what you are doing.
I personally love the knit wash cloths that I make, as they are the softest cloths in the bathroom! Feels great on my face, and they dry out, air out fast.


----------



## ParisApril (Apr 2, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Jyotsna* 
I've got some beautiful hand dyed cotton that I am using to make wash clothes and kitchen towels.

Does anyone have a pattern? I'd love to see what you are doing.
I personally love the knit wash cloths that I make, as they are the softest cloths in the bathroom! Feels great on my face, and they dry out, air out fast.

I usually knit my dish cloths with cotton too. I was thinking wool might have antibacterial properties. I forgot about felting.







Would it felt into a ball?

My cotton dish cloths take forever to dry out. I guess I will have to do like my grandma did. After the evening meal the cloth goes into the laundry.

My cloths right now use a popcorn stitch. One row kpkpkpkp the next pkpkpkpk. They are very abrasive.

Jyotsna - Do you knit your tea towels out of the same cotton yarn as a dish cloth? I was thinking about knitting some too.


----------



## Dakota's Mom (Apr 8, 2003)

The best pattern I know of is so easy. Cast on 4 stitches. Then knit 2, yarn over, knit to the end of row. Repeat this until you have 30, 40, or 50 stitches on the needle. Then you decrease by knit 1, knit 2 together, yarn over, knit 2 together, knit the rest of the row. When you get back down to just 4 stitches on the needle bind off. It makes a nice washcloth with a lacey like edge. I have some of them in my store. I can usually do one of these in an hour or so while watching tv.

I also love the sugar and cream yarn by Lily. It is so soft and gentle to use. Now that I've seen how wonderful these can be I won't even use the other washcloths in the cabinet.

I made a pot holder using this pattern. I just made too and then crocheted them together.

Kathi


----------



## Peppermint Poppies (Jan 7, 2007)

I voted cotton, but I actually use a cotton/soy blend. They seem to stay softer after washing than my 100% cotton ones do.


----------



## Magelet (Nov 16, 2008)

I too use sugar and cream. I use cotton because I want them to be easy care. I don't want to have to worry about them felting while I'm scrubbing in hot soapy water, or in the wash. If I'm going to actually use my dish cloths, I need to make sure that all that needs doing is getting tossed in the laundry bin and washed with everything else. I do find that the way I've been knitting them up is a little too loose for true scrubbieness, but I got some tulle I want to try knitting with strips of, and I make t-shirt scrubbies that are the most scrubbie thing in the the world, and yet not abrasive, i'd use it on the finest china. Its brilliant. I just cut strips of non-stretchy cotton t-shirts, and knit em up. Speaking of dish cloths, I should go make some more.

In terms of pattern, I do all sorts of things, I'll make rows, columns, and seed stitch, I once tried a sort of waffle weave, and simple stockinette. Honestly, I like the stockinette because its fastest, and there are no performance differences between them in my opinion. I would like to try making some cabled ones (but need a cable needle), and some diagonally made ones (need to learn knit together and yarn over lol)


----------



## Dakota's Mom (Apr 8, 2003)

Knit 2 together is simple. You just insert your needle through 2 stitches at once then knit it as though it were one stitch. Yarnover, you are holding your needle with stitches on it in your right hand, The yarn is hanging from the back of this needle. Lift the yarn up and over the needle one time. It's like you were doing a simple knit stitch, but you don't insert the needle into a stitch first. Just wrap the yarn over the needle. There are all kinds of u-tube videos to help clarify how to do these.

Its too early. I think I need coffee to clear my head so I can write so it can be understood.

Kathi


----------



## Paxjourney (Mar 27, 2007)

I crochet mine most of the time. I've tried most of the different brands of cotton yarns and I have some that are 4 yrs still in use. They all have worn the same amount.


----------

